# Avoiding light strobing



## MikesLights (Nov 27, 2018)

If you mean you don't want the shadow of the HVLS rotating to make it seem like the lights are flickering, then you'll need brighter lights to make it less noticeable. Fill light/ bouncing light from the ceiling and walls would compensate for the shadow, provided the lights are bright enough.


----------

